# Fishing Wednesday



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone up for a bay trip on Wed.? Thinking Chocolate Bay or possibly East Matty via Sargent. Leaning more towards Choc., since its closer... Have room for 1-2. Send me a PM.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

still have room for 1 more. Give me a call tonight. 8323889895 Gabe


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If you are going on Thursday or Friday, please send me a PM. R


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

W


richg99 said:


> If you are going on Thursday or Friday, please send me a PM. R


Will do.


----------

